

Ask HN: SEO / Web site advice - johnsocs

My weekend project is not a webapp yet more of a 'brick and mortar' business;  My wife and I have a Photography business in our area.  While we advertise locally going to 'trade shows', make use of adwords, etc, we continue to battle with our search engine rank.<p>I'm a software engineer who's real focus is backend development ( client, server, gui's, distributed systems, etc.. ) so I don't really have experience in the SEO area.<p>Also if there is a designer out there who really thinks they can help us take our site to the next level we'd love to talk.  You can contact us via our site or me direct, my email is my username @gmail.com<p>Our site:  http://staticmoments.com
======
mestudent
This isn't really anything to do with seo but make your front page static and
move the rest (all the wedding pictures) to another page with a limit (maybe 5
or 10 a page).

I thought your site was broken but it was just loading so much.

That page load absolutely killed my connection and google could be punishing
it. (Though I don't know if they punish download size)

The option should be available in your wordpress install.

~~~
johnsocs
Thanks for the input, we have thought about going down that path with more of
a static landing page something like a 'portfolio| blog | contact' format that
would also address the load issues... We'd love to find a designer to help
with the layout etc.. most people we talk with are all about templates that
don't exactly fit our needs.

Great intput.. we'll look into it more.

------
johnsocs
Click: <http://staticmoments.com>

